# Dog Training: proof we love our baby grass



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

Just a little diversion in our lawn journey at Big Blue (what we affectionately call our house):

So as I've mentioned (and gotten help with previously) we have two dogs who had previously decimated two large areas just off the patio with their peeing. Our overseeding effort has restored pretty good growth in the back yard even in those dog areas.

Through the first 2 weeks we walked the dogs elsewhere to keep them off the grass completely but then we were going away for a weekend and had to make things easier for the dog sitter. So I used small stick in the ground fencing to create a pathway to a mulched area in the corner of our backyard fencing that doesn't get enough sun to grow much. And we began training the dogs (9 and 14 years old) some new tricks.

Running them over the grass without stopping all the way to the mulch area. Of course several "accidents" occured during this process but we keep a filled watering can and douse the area with water. There are three killed spots (probably happened while we were away when no extra guidance nor water remediation occured).

But I'm happy to report besides those spots the grass is surviving the dog assault and most importantly tonight I was able to have them sit on the porch and on my command without having to chaperone them was able to send them across to the mulch and back to do their business.

A huge success! I am hopeful that when we finally open them up to the whole yard (maybe not until next spring frankly) they'll keep this up!

So to those that recommended dog training as the solution to pee spots in the lawn: we send our thanks!


----------

